# Happy Birthday Claudia!!



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Hope that you have a terrific birthday Claudia! I found this online:

If You Were Born Today, February 4
You are one of the most hard-working and productive of birthdays. Your attention to detail is excellent, and your ability to organize and prioritize is admirable. Determined and practical, others love your reliability as well as your sound advice. You are proactive, and procrastination only makes you nervous. You seem to have to work harder than others, not because you are undeserving of lucky breaks, but perhaps because you don't ask for much help. That's fine because you are perfectly capable of methodically and determinedly going after what you want. Famous people born today: Rosa Parks, Charles Lindbergh, Alice Cooper.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy birthday, hope your kids and animals behave, and you get to relax a little!

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

HBD Claudia! I hope you and your family are all feeling better now


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy birthday, Claudia!


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Pamela said:


> Hope that you have a terrific birthday Claudia! I found this online:
> 
> If You Were Born Today, February 4
> You are one of the most hard-working and productive of birthdays. Your attention to detail is excellent, and your ability to organize and prioritize is admirable. Determined and practical, others love your reliability as well as your sound advice. You are proactive, and procrastination only makes you nervous. You seem to have to work harder than others, not because you are undeserving of lucky breaks, but perhaps because you don't ask for much help. That's fine because you are perfectly capable of methodically and determinedly going after what you want. Famous people born today: Rosa Parks, Charles Lindbergh, Alice Cooper.


Thanks Pam, good thing it doesnt say how stubborn i am 


effox said:


> Happy birthday, hope your kids and animals behave, and you get to relax a little!
> 
> Cheers,
> Chris


Oh my fish and dog always behave, about the kids well cough cough lol Its my daughters bday too so i am taking us to eat out for an early supper cause u know my daughter has places to go lol



Nicole said:


> HBD Claudia! I hope you and your family are all feeling better now


Thanks Nicole, my 10 year old went to school today after missing all last week. I hope this is over now cause has been a heck of a January lol



bigfry said:


> Happy birthday, Claudia!


Thank u 



Fish rookie said:


> Happy Birthday!


Thank u, btw the ottos are doing good, one looks way to chubby mmm maybe preggo? lol


----------



## bugaboo433 (Jul 12, 2010)

Happy Birthday ya old lady, ha ha, yeah, yeah, I know I'm older then you!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

bugaboo433 said:


> Happy Birthday ya old lady, ha ha, yeah, yeah, I know I'm older then you!


hahahha hey my daughter is older then me today  she is turning 20 i am turning 19  lol


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

Happy B'day Claudia!!


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Happy birthday Claudia


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Happy birthday Claudia hope your having a great day!!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday Peruvian Princess:bigsmile:


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Happy birthday!!!!!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday.... my beloved wife ! I hope the kids were extra awesome on your special day.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

STANKYfish said:


> Happy B'day Claudia!!


Thank u Brenda 



arash53 said:


> Happy birthday Claudia
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Thanks Arash 



mrbob said:


> Happy birthday Claudia hope your having a great day!!


Thank u Sir Bob lol I did get the chance to nap which thats is AWESOME lol but it was pretty much just another day with the same responsibilities of any other monday but feeling extra special with all the bday wishes



SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Happy Birthday Peruvian Princess:bigsmile:


Oh u know it lol Thanks Anthony 



MEDHBSI said:


> Happy birthday!!!!!


Thank u J



CRS Fan said:


> Happy Birthday.... my beloved wife ! I hope the kids were extra awesome on your special day.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Stuart


Thanks hunny bunny lol They didnt fight as much as usual 



monkE said:


> Happy Birthday!!


Thank u very much


----------

